# Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?



## dersil (5. Sep. 2009)

Hallo an alle

October 2007 hatte ich meinen Teich gegraben - mit EPDM-Folie ausgelegt und dann leider aus div. Gründen 2008 nicht weiter gemacht.
Dieses Jahr ists wohl auch schon spät.
ABER
Ich möchte dringend dieses Jahr noch meinen Teich zum Leben erwecken.

Die letzten Tage habe ich eine Pumpe mit 8100 l/h und zwei Regenfässer a 210 l mit Filtermaterial fertig.


Pflanzen würd ich bei ebay bestellen.
Und Fische über eine Arbeitskollegin besorgen.

Meine Frage(n)

Lohnt es sich dieses jahr wirklich noch?
Kann man mit Filterbakterien Zeit gut machen?

Danke schon mal


P.S. Bilder kommen später


----------



## ebo (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Wenn du dich beeilst. Aber Fische würde ich dieses Jahr nicht mehr einsetzen. Auch die Filteranlage würde ich erst im kommenden Frühjahr aufbauen und in Betrieb nehmen.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## dersil (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo ebo

Danke für Deine Antwort

Die Filteranlage ist ja schon fertig aufgebaut und in Betrieb-----
von wann bis wann geht denn die Filtersaison?

Gruß
dersil


----------



## koiundteich (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo,
ich würde alles noch in Betrieb nehmen damit das Wasser schon mal etwas gefiltert in den Winter geht. Bakterien einbringen zu spät und Fische auch nicht mehr einsetzen. Nächstes Jahr würde ich allerdings über eine stärkere Pumpe nachdenken, mit dieser 8100 ter kannst Du nicht viel erreichen. Was für ein UVC willst Du einbauen?
mit freundlichen Grüßen aus dem Münsterland 
Dirk


----------



## dersil (5. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo koiundteich

eine UVC ist nicht im Plan
ich weiß da gibt es geteilte Meinung, und ich bin bei dem Lager, der diese für nicht sinnvoll hält zur Zeit.
Kann sich ändern.

liebe Grüße aus Halle Sachsen-Anhalt
dersil


----------



## Annett (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo dersil.

:willkommen im Forum.
Zum Thema Filterlaufzeiten haben wir hier gerade ein neues Thema angefangen...

Kannst Du Dein Vorhaben mal näher vorstellen, evtl. auch mit Bildern? 
Läuft der Filter gepumpt? Ist eine Zeichung vorhanden? 
Je mehr Input die User haben, desto genauer fallen die Antworten aus.
In Bezug auf die Fische stimme ich allen sofort zu - dieses Jahr lieber nicht mehr!
Auf UVC kann man m.M.n. verzichten, wenn man genug Pflanzzonen und Pflanzen im Teich hat oder einen das "grüne Wasser" nicht stört. 


Grüße aus Sachsen 
Annett


----------



## 8er-moni (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo dersil!

Wir haben unseren Teich 1992 auch erst Ende September angelegt - inkl. ca. 500 Pflänzchen.

Das hat wunderbar geklappt - bis auf dass Wildenten noch im Herbst 92 und im Frühjahr 93 die Pflänzchen rausgeholt haben. Also evtl. diesbezüglich aufpassen :beeten:beeten


----------



## ebo (6. Sep. 2009)

Den Filter würde ich nur dann jetzt ans Laufen bringen wenn du auch vorhast, diesen über den Winter laufen zu lassen. Aber da du den nun laufen hast ist ja nicht schlimm. Nür meiner Meinung nach überflüssig, wenn du den im Winter eh wieder abklemmst.

Weil bzgl. Filterbakterien fängst du sonst im Frühjahr wieder von vorne an.

Gruß
ebo


----------



## toco (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Dersil,

ich empfehle dir sogar, Deinen Teich im Herbst mit Pflanzen auszustatten und (ohne Fische) zum Laufen zu bringen. Die Wasserpflanzen haben dann einige Monate Zeit, sich im Substrat zu verkrallen, bevor die ersten Fische an ihnen zupfen. Einige Arten tun das ganz gerne. 

Das einzige Problem könnte sein, dass die Auswahlmöglichkeit bei Wasserpflanzen im Herbst nicht so groß ist wie im Frühjahr.

Im nächsten Jahr bleibt es dann Deiner Geduld überlassen, wann Du die "Nager" in den Teich setzt. Der früheste Zeitpunkt dafür hängt von der (geographischen) Lage des Teichs ab. Bei uns (Minden-Lübbecke) sehe ich ihn Mitte/Ende Mai. Auf jeden Fall sollte die Frostperiode schon längere Zeit beendet sein.


Einen Filter brauchst Du übrigens nicht, solange keine Fische im Teich sind. Und im Winter bringt er sowieso nichts (s. Beitrag von ebo).

Gruß
Hartmut


----------



## dersil (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo alle

Euch allen Danke für Eure Antworten

Wasserpflanzen sind als noch möglich - Fische nicht
Schade habe ich eben zu lange gebummelt

Fotos Zeichnungen sind versprochen aber dauert noch

Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen

silvio


----------



## dersil (13. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo an alle

ein Verlaufsbericht

Habe die vergangene Woche genutzt und meinen Teich mit ein paar Pflanzen (wie einheimisches __ Quellmoos; Lysimachia; Wassersterne sowie feinen Wassergras Aegagropila linnaei ) ausgestattet.
Pumpe läuft immer noch. Immer noch keine Fische, aber darüber denke ich immer noch zwiespältig.

Habe evtl. die Chance über eine private Quelle Fische erwerben zu können, die dort schon überwintert haben.
Weiß leider nicht den Namen, sind ca. 10 cm und schwarz...

Meine Frage(n)
sollte ich die beiden Wasserqualitäten abgleichen?
Wenn ja wie am besten?

Danke schon mal
Silvio


----------



## dersil (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo an alle

hatte ja versprochen noch Bilder einzustellen

nun denn - hier sind sie


 vom Filter rein in Bachlauf   vom Bachlauf indenTeich(leider etwas verzerrt)   rechte Seite   und die kleine kurve nach links


----------



## dersil (2. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

habe heute Fische eingesetzt

von 2 bis 15 cm - 10 Stück an der Zahl


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Silvio 


Fische hät ich jetzt nicht mehr eingesetzt .
Na ich hoffe sie überstehen es :beeten
An sonsten hast Du ja ordentlich geschafft 
Im Frühjahr würd ich noch die sichtbare Teichfolie  mit einer Ufermatte abdecken .

lg
axel


----------



## dersil (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Axel

die Fische sind von einem der jetzt auch die Technik am Teich aus hat.
Nur deswegen hab hab ich mir es gewagt.

Ich habe die Tiere nun schon zwei Taage nicht gesehen- heute erst wieder einen der kleinsten ca. 4cm
 Mache mir auch ein bischen Sorgen - wenn was schlimmes passiert, wie macht sich das bemerkbar?


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Silvio 

Man hat Dich aber rechtzeitig gewarnt .
Die Fische stehen nun mal bei dem kalten Wasser am Teichgrund.
Machen kannst Du jetzt nix mehr. 
Die werden erst im Frühjahr wieder munter und kommen in die höheren Wasserschichten . 
Also nun abwarten und hoffen das alle den Winter überstehen .

lg
axel


----------



## dersil (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

allo Axel

gewarnt ja - Aber was habe ich anders und/oder falsch gemacht?
Fische von einem Gartenteich in einen anderen!
*Da Technik aus - bei mir auch!*
Das "Man hat dich ja gewarnt" klingt ein bissel nach Vorwurf.

Ich bin ja bereit für Argumente
aber die Fische kommen eben nicht von einem 100pro überwachten Zuchtbecken, sondern von einem ca. 800 m entferntem Gartenteich.


----------



## axel (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Silvio 

Du hättest ja noch bis zum Frühjahr warten können mit dem umsetzen .
Gewarnt war wohl übertrieben sorry 
Das Wasser sollte schon so 14 Grad haben zum Fische umsetzen .
Das heist sie sollten schon aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht sein .
Ich stell mir das so vor als wenn mich jemand aus dem Bett hohlt und mich bei Minus 10 Grad nackt nach draußen stellt 

lg
axel


----------



## dersil (9. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Lohnt Teichanfang jetzt noch ?*

Hallo Axel

o.k. ich denke ich habe das verstanden
aber das umsetzen, war nicht meine Idee
ich habe die Fische einfach übernommen, weil Betreffender seinen Teich Winterfest gemacht hat.

Und er hat die Fische mir gegeben!

Das nächste Mal sind wir schlauer

Danke dir


----------

